# MF Salmon Trip. Cache Bar or Corn Creek?



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Your post makes me ask so many questions.

How do 'expect' 2.5 to 3 feet? Does that mean on the MF gauge or the Main gauge? Assuming the MF since I do the MF in feet and the Main in cfs. Just how I roll, doesn't everyone. 

Did you mean hope for? Cuz there is no way of knowing until about mid-May. And then you can still have surprises. 

Do you really know people who launch at 10 am on rigging day?
Muy impressivo if so. 

What does it look like? A few class 2 to 2+ rapids with serious flat in between. I am going to say it will take 1.5 to 2 hours if the wind isn't blowing. 

Worth doing? Which makes me wonder a whole bunch of other questions. Like where you might be camping the night before. Are you trying to make it off the Middle Fork to Cache Bar in time for this guy to still make it to Corn Creek. Like leave Otter Bar at 4 am to get to Corn Creek at 10. Nahhhh, I wouldn't do that. 

Worth doing to leave his boat rigged when you get to Cache and get up at 7 am to float to Corn Creek. Yes I would do that. 

Worth doing without derigging and then rerigging at Corn, yes I would do that too. 

In fact if I got to Cache and was meeting a trip on the Main, you would have a very difficult time getting me to derig vs floating. 

Maybe I am easily confused, but either I missed a couple of things during orientation or you didn't give quite enough info. 

Congrats on the permit. Have a blast.


----------



## ron peck (Feb 27, 2015)

*Thanks Carvedog*

Yep, you're right on me being "hopeful" re water levels.

Your description of the river is helpful as well as impact on campsites.

Thanks


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

ron peck said:


> Yep, you're right on me being "hopeful" re water levels.
> 
> Your description of the river is helpful as well as impact on campsites.
> 
> Thanks


FWIW I have camped at the takeout before and there is a beautiful sandy beach just below the riffle that backs up the water for the takeout at Cache. 

Not hard to get to but you want to set up for it ahead of time to make sure you are heading right. I haven't noticed much for rapids but I have to admit I have not run the stretch between Cache and Corn. Maybe there is something bigger than class 2 but not that I have noticed, but I am often drunk by the time we get to the ramp to rig.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

*We did it last year.*

We launched July 11, 2014 at 2.64 and floated the Cache Bar to Corn Creek stretch of river. It moves along at a good pace, like the rest of the Salmon, is not difficult, but has some interesting sections. I don't remember any slow parts which would appreciably slow your speed over the 6 miles. I think you could make 3-4 mph, no problem. Overall it was enjoyable and worth doing.


----------



## cmharris (Apr 30, 2013)

Right, 2.64 at Boundary Creek.


----------



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

One of the only named rapids in that area is Kitchen creek. It blew out several years ago making it slightly difficult for a year or two and now its back to "normal". Fun section with not much action but nice beaches and lots of sheep. If the main group is getting out at Cache bar it's a nice afternoon float down to Corn creek. As Jerry mentioned there is a beach just downstream of the Cache bar boat ramp river right with plenty of camping room that time of year. There is also a decent beach just upstream of the Corn creek boat ramp on river right. You have access to the campground but no fees on the beach. I wouldn't recommend using corn creek as a take out for the main group- just too busy and it adds 6 miles of dirt road (the worst section) to the longish drive out.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Corn Creek "might" also be a little roomier than Cache bar for de-rigging, but only if there aren't a half dozen trips launching. It does have much larger concrete boat ramp, way more suitable suitable shoreline for tying up, etc. I find Cache Bar way too compact for the # of people trying to use it every day.


----------



## Sturmak (Jul 7, 2012)

I recommend to Take out at Cache Bar and let the one boat float down to Corn on their own. 1.5-2 hour float depending on the level. Nothing to worry about. They can pull in to corn above the ramp, tie off and have a nice evening. Probably arrange a ride to and from Salmon with one of the shuttle services if they want to reload etc. or Blackadar will deliver stuff to Corn creek, especially if they do your shuttle. I've left a cooler and other gear marked when they pick up my rig at Boundary. They park the Middle-Main vehicles in Stanley, so your vehicle would not be going back to Salmon unless you arrange it. But they will take the stuff out of the vehicle and store it at their place in Salmon, keep food frozen too. Be sure to tip the drivers.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## fiya79 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is how you know it isn't that difficult of a section: drunk fishermen in terrible flat bottom boats and no PFDs navigate it successfully all fall long in search of steelhead.

Have the group take out at cache. Send the solo boater down the river to Corn Creek. 

If you don't think it is safe to send a guy solo I'll come on the trip and babysit the entire link up.
I'm all about the team


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

It's a nice float and wont take you too much time.. on the fourth of july we float from spring creek down to corn creek.. like mentioned above there is kitchen sink and a few other fun waves... there is one hole in the middle of the river that is easily avoidable but we where having fun punching holes and it rodeoed a loaded 18 foot cat for a good 30 seconds or so.. So wile it's tame dont think there isnt anything in that stretch that cant get you... I would have everyone take out at cache except that lone boat and send them down... the beach at cache creek is beautiful... and there are other camping options along the way if they dont want to camp at corn creek..


----------

